# New type of orange tiger



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

So I've been letting my tiggers breed for awhile now and when I had nowhere to house my tangerine tigers they went in with the reg tigers and out popped these guys, I am not sure wether it's normal for them to show this much orange or if they bred... If anyone has any ideas just wondering if this kind is out there with more true orange genes with visible black tiger stripes









I have about 6 left of them, setting up there new home n just been seperating them with my crystals.... Hopefully he or she keeps to themselves


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Andrew check out my post on Bengal Tiger shrimps. I had my TT x Red Tigers and the offspring crossed back again and they are all orange with black stripes and some with spots also....very cool looking shrimps.

I named them Bengal because they look like the tiger I love so much 

Leave them in the tank together for another few generations and see what you get. Yours may be slightly different from mine though because my tiger had red stripes while yours was a regular black striped. Neat shrimps though! Congrats.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Thanks Anna, having been on the board much due to work ( I mean as in I am on the board at work alot and due to I don't know what the whole 4th floor mechinal room doesn't get any recption) but I must have missed that post, I'll def check it out


----------

